# Can medical card holder have health insurance



## dave29 (7 Apr 2014)

The reason I ask this is my job offers health insurance for myself and family / partners. 

My girlfriend of 6 years is a medical card holder as she has long term illnesses ( diabetes and brittle bones ) - She doesn't work and wouldn't be able to afford the cost of the diabetes medicines. 

We wouldn't be using the Health insurance for either of these things if she was allowed keep the medical card. It's more for issues outside of these area's. 

So are you allowed have a medical card and health insurance ?  ( It's with Aviva ) 

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (7 Apr 2014)

Yes of course you can.
But as she has a medical card she doesn't need a policy to cover any outpatient things, with the exception of if she chooses to see a consultant privately. Therefore, she really only needs one that covers hosspital stays.
I have a medical card myself and am on VHI One Plan 250. It covers hospital stays and some outpatient benefits, subject to a total policy excess of 250 euro per year. I reduced my cover to cut the cost this year but haven't been doing so well healthwise so with opaying the excess brings me near the cost of One Plan Sport which I was on before


----------

